# what are the best BRAND seeds to get?



## str8t0thetop (Feb 9, 2009)

hi im a beginner and im lucky enough to be within driving distance to holland so I can just go buy the seeds directly in the store I know alot of you guys wish this was the case for u espcially those in the US  but after looking at tons of sites I see there are TONS of different brands of seeds im playing on buying female seeds cause I really dont want to waste my time with the males so what do you all recommend to start with seed wise thanks for your help in advance happy growing :hubba::hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't quite understand what you are asking for...Do you mean what is the best strain?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 9, 2009)

*Just go with reputable seed breeders GreenHouse, Dutch Passion, etc...

Yep, I sure do wish I lived within driving distance of Holland :hubba:*


----------



## str8t0thetop (Feb 9, 2009)

ok i guess ill just try Dutch Passion Seeds i went to a few shops websites and i saw some other brands like sensiseeds and serious seeds and orgranicearth seeds and many others


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 9, 2009)

Fem seeds have a high hermie rate from what i hear. I got some from nirvana pretty good service.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 9, 2009)

If you're in the 'dam, why don't you just spend the day smokin and at the end of the day, pick up some seeds of the smoke you liked best...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 9, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> Fem seeds have a high hermie rate from what i hear. I got some from nirvana pretty good service.



*True yes but, most reputable seed breeders (they really care about their genetics)are very, very, very  on top of producing seeds that don't have hermie traits. They spend many years weeding out the bad...*




			
				blancolighter said:
			
		

> If you're in the 'dam, why don't you just spend the day smokin and at the end of the day, pick up some seeds of the smoke you liked best...



:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## str8t0thetop (Feb 10, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> Fem seeds have a high hermie rate from what i hear. I got some from nirvana pretty good service.



how many did u get outta you order? hermie i mean


----------

